# Serial H 15883 S Runs Again!



## louosten (Sep 1, 2015)

After many months of painstaking work, diagnosis, disassembly, cleaning, replacing bad or worn parts, consulting this Board, my H36 Atlas 10F is now fully functional.




My original plan was to re-assemble, squirt oil in a few places and plug 'er in...that morphed over several months as I found successive things (moving parts) that weren't ready for this re-animation after so many years of neglect/quietness. Assuming the machine was born about 1939 (76 years old!)...it needed some TLC to be coaxed back to not just a working, but also reliable and safe running machine.

Please forgive the 'Frankenlathe' appearance; at some point in the near future, it will be properly disassembled again and receive a proper coat of paint. I refurbished those portions needing the most attention, so the final clean-up won't have to be a wholesale restoration. Most of the machine parts are original with very few replacements. It does look a sight better than where it began...it even runs in backgear!!!





Many of the issues found needing attention on this lathe were resolved with information from this Board. I wanted to thank those who had input; the messages were very helpful.

Lou O.


----------



## Ken_Shea (Sep 1, 2015)

That sort of project always turns out to take a LOT longer then expected, you stuck with it and now get to enjoy all that time and work........... and Money, I see a new quick release tool holder 

Ken


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 1, 2015)

great work! we need more pictures


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes, that looks much better.


----------



## brino (Sep 1, 2015)

Well done Lou! 

That was a very worth while investment of time.

-brino


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 1, 2015)

louosten said:


> My original plan was to ...
> 
> If I only had a dollar for every time I've uttered those words, but that's what keeps life interesting. Nice job on the Atlas. Mike


----------



## Round in circles (Sep 2, 2015)

That's disgusting Lou .. Chuck some oil and some chippings all over it , make it look like a real machine .

 Seriously , that looks a real good restoration, sympathetically done .. well done !


----------



## louosten (Sep 2, 2015)

More eye candy for Mattthemuppet:

Cleaned up countershaft and bearings...(soaked most parts in kerosene)



Degreased gears...later lightly coated with Moly-Graph, a CRC product...



Rebuilt apron and handwheels...(oh, and cleaned up ways; used Naval Jelly & Evaporust)



Refurbished 1/2 hp Atlas motor with new bearings...



New AXA toolpost mounted after 'milling the hump' on the compound slide...


Everything works as intended...not sure if it was because of attention to detail, or just dumb luck.
Lou O.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 8, 2015)

ooh, very nice  You'll just have to get to the rest of it now (he says, with a 1/2 painted 618 on his bench..)


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Sep 8, 2015)

Looks a lot like my old friend at The Liberal Arts Garage-- but Much Nicer.
Mine came from a forgotten corner of an old dealership lying at its angle of
Repose for many years.  $150 with everything! .......BLJHB


----------



## Fairbanks (Sep 9, 2015)

Excellent Job!


----------

